# The Babies Are 5 weeks Old, and Have Shaved Faces!



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok guys, its the 5 week mark and we had a huge weekend! Our fantastic groomer Tara came over on Saturday and shaved little faces/feet and tails! I knew beautiful little faces where under all that fluff and they were! I cant stop kissing the little faces! Its been hard getting good photos of them, they are dark and wont stop moving, darn it! I will keep trying. 
They all did so well for Tara, not a single one pottied on her, which she was very impressed with. They did not care about the clippers at all, the noise or vibration was no big deal. They just started not liking the restraint so they started to squirm after the 3 foot. And of course the big Green collar boy had to start complaining about it! We expected that completely. We were surprised he waited as long as he did. 
The big exciting news is that we found out that our tinie, tiny boy is a Brindle!!!
He is just so small still you cant see hardly any brown in his coat yet. But Tara saw it on his first little foot that she shaved. She is beyond excited because she was really wanting a Brindle boy out of Stellas litter and we did not think we had one! He is hers once the evaluations are done and he passes. He will go and become her next grooming competition dog. Even as tiny as he is, she is beyond the moon with him. His new name might be Stewart Little! LOL We also gave our first baths, and they did fantastic! No problems at all! I am so proud of them.
Now on to the pictures. (sorry for some of them, I am trying!)
Picture #1 1 and 2 are of my little "Joe" I think he is just spectacular! Love his "wise" face and his gentle heart! Sorry the second shot is upside down, I just don't know how to fix that! 
#3 is our Parti girl. She is just a little spitfire. So sweet with the kisses and the wagging tail (she is really the only one that really wags her tail) but boy is she tough when she plays. What a bully at times with her big brothers!
#4 is our White collar boy. I think he is a blue. Very handsome face and such a nice boy. He can throw his weight around at play time but is a happy puppy.
#5 is my Joe again. What a handsome boy! I was trying to get direct on face shots of everyone but they did not want to cooperate.
#6 is my tiny baby! I don't know why the photo is upside down but it shows his face and paws with the brindle markings. He is laying on my lap during one of the "big guys" play sessions so he stays safe. 
#6 is our Brindle girl. She is just so pretty. I love how she looks at you when you talk to her. Like she already knows your words.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Soooooo precious!!! Thank you for the update. The more pics and updates, the merrier--I can't get enough of your babies. And that's really exciting about the tiny brindle!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

They are all so sweet, thanks for the pics.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How much fun to see those little spoo faces make an appearance! I love the name your groomer picked! Stewart Little........is 'Mouse' going to be his nickname? Hahaha!! Love it!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They look great. I love watching puppies at that age. Five weeks old was when I first met both Lily and Javelin.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I like my dog with the hair on her face. Now hubby, who didn't even want a spoo, has to argue everything about her, and wants her face shaved. No way. Maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

They are very sweet, AngelAviary. Such little darlings. Not sure I'm following the photo order though.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Aw, they are all so sweet! Thank you again for taking the time to share. I, too, love when their faces are shaved for the first time. Their "poodliness"really shows.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

What a thrill to sign on tonight and find these photos and update! How exciting that your wee little guy is a brindle! 

I love the shaved faces and feet -- so much easier to see their expressions and the shaved feet brings out the little bear cub I think is in every poodle puppy!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Show us the pads! The soft widdle shaved babby pads! Any silver spots there?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have been waiting for these pictures! Love their little faces! A very happy sight this morning


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How cute they are! Isn't it fascinating to see what is going on under the hair?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

They are adorable and I love the shaved face and feet, one glace and you know they are poodles


----------



## hkb (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! They are sooo cute....I think I may be coming down with MPS.....


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Pretty pretty little babies! Stella makes lovely children.

VQ


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks so much guys! I'm really proud of these guys! I love them very much! They really look like Poodles now with their little faces shaved. They were starting to look like little Doodles (I don't mean that in offense to anyone with mixes, really I don't! my best friend has 2 of the best Poodle x's) with all that thick fur. And now I cant stop kissing little velvet cheeks. It really is magic to see their little expressions now. This is such a fun age. They are having so much fun, running and jumping around with toys and each other. They seem to grow up more each day.
I added a picture of "little Joe" getting the nail grinder Sunday morning. I was grinding nails and put it aside to give some love to a baby that just had theirs done. Joe was going to take care of that grinder for me! They did very good with the grinding, the noise was no big deal, Its just holding still for that long.
Then I found one from a bit ago of Stella with my tiny baby laying with his big brother. She looks pretty happy. Prob. because they are sleeping at the moment, she is getting pretty tired of being bitten now! The babies want her to play with them so badly, but their little teeth hurt!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...they're so beyond precious. I love the cute names you picked out for the wee ones. It must be so interesting to see how they're all different...colors, personalities. How fun. But also, how difficult to give them up. But, maybe by 8 or 10 weeks you'll be ready to launch them off into life with their new owners. I remember my breeder being quite ready I think. I don't know...he sure seemed to love them but they get to be a handful around that age don't they...when you have a bunch of them. It will be fun to see pictures as they mature a little more. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I love babies!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been wondering how the puppies are doing! AA, please post an update


----------

